# Need some help about safety



## Big Glenn (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is the quick version of what happened. I am new to sous vide, first cook. I put on two chuck roasts yesterday  at 2:00 pm. I am using a very large aluminum pot (turkey fryer) since that was all I had.  Temp was still dead on at 131 at midnight when I went to bed, so already 10 hours. Got up at 7:00am to go to the bathroom and noticed the circulator had an error code. Got out the ink bird and stuck a probe in the pot. Water was 126 so I quickly boiled some water and added to the pot which brought it to 132. I figured out that the water level had dropped to just above the minimum mark which triggered the error. I have no idea how long the heater was off but it seems to me it couldn't have been too long since the temp had only dropped 5 degrees. Of course my question is will this be safe to finish cooking?


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm no professional but I think your fine, I'm sure chefjimmy will be around if not I would pm him to make sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Keep on going, it will be fine.  What's your target time?

Ryan


----------



## Big Glenn (Dec 31, 2020)

Target time is approximately 50 hours.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Let us know how it turns out! Has to be like watching paint dry...waiting in anticipation of the finish 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 31, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I'm no professional but I think your fine, I'm sure chefjimmy will be around if not I would pm him to make sure.



I tend to agree with Jim. You should be fine but I'll tag 

 chef jimmyj
 in hopes of him seeing this pretty quickly. Another one that may know would be 

 daveomak
  That man is a wealth of knowledge.

Robert


----------



## Big Glenn (Dec 31, 2020)

I got inspired by Bearcarvers amazing post to try his 50 hour chuckle.  above my skill level but the best way to learn is to jump in with both feet. We will see.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up, Robert....
The meat is fine. Surface bacteria died long ago...JJ


----------

